# Connecting cell phone to MacBook



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm trying to connect my Motorola W490 to my MacBook via USB to transfer some video clips, but it's not being recognized by the MacBook. I've changed the settings in the phone to Data Connection (i.e., USB) and the phone seems to be initiating, but it's not being recognized by the computer. Anything I can do?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump


----------

